#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  Jung Personality Test

## Aunt Clair

*Jung Personality Test*
Briggs Myers Typology http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

This test is based upon the works of Carl Jung the famous psychoanalyst who was also a Hermetic Alchemist, too. It has been around for years and it is supposedly held to be very accurate amongst psychologists. 

The Test provides your type 'formula', type attributes, and suggested career choices.The test might help the magician with their soul mirror on Step I of IIH. More concerning this style of test; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myers-B...Type_Indicator


I saw it on 2 different esoteric groups and became intrigued with the responses. I would like to see further results .So I thought I would share it here , too. Please take the test if you choose, it is free, and then post your results should you care too.

The test is currently posted at a number of Metaphysical/Magick/Occult Forums. One observation I have had is that many metaphysicists/mystics/magicians/wiccans/projectors, irregardless of paradigm, seem to be INFP and INFJ which are supposed to be very rare in the general population. 

So I wonder if we had a series of 100 or more results if the percentage of intuitive feelers INF_ would be higher amongst all forms of magicians than amongst the general population. I believe so. 

http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

Results so far 
INFJ V/// 8/28 28.6 %
INFP V/ 6/28 21.4%
INTJ V/ 6/28 21.4%
INTPV/ 6/28 21.4%
ISFJ / 1/28 3.6%
ENTJ / 1/28 3.6%

IN+ F 14/28 =50%

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

INFJ
Introverted, Intuitive, Feeling, Judging.
Introvert: 78%
Intuitive: 38%
Feeling:25%
Judging: 22%

Jung also did a lot of really awesome work in the psychological aspects of Shamanism. Awesome guy.  :Smile:

----------


## Branwen

ESFJ
Extraverted	Sensing	Feeling	Judging
Strength of the preferences %
44	25	25	28

ESFJ type description by D.Keirsey
ESFJ Identify Your Career with Jung Career IndicatorÃ¢âÂ¢ ESFJ Famous Personalities
ESFJ type description by J. Butt and M.M. Heiss



Qualitative analysis of your type formula

You are:

* moderately expressed extravert
* moderately expressed sensing personality
* moderately expressed feeling personality

----------


## Jackal

Introverted	-Intuitive-Feeling-Perceiving
78------------5-------	12------33----

----------


## Twilight Siren

Clearly, Jung knows me!
------------------------------

Your Type is INFJ :

Introverted - - - 67% 
Intuitive - - - - 75%
Feeling --------12%
Judging ---------67%

distinctively expressed introvert 
distinctively expressed intuitive personality 
slightly expressed feeling personality 
distinctively expressed judging personality

----------


## Kazahel

INFJ

Introverted 89%
Intuitive 12%
Feeling 50%
Judging 33%


very expressed introvert
slightly expressed intuitive personality
moderately expressed feeling personality
moderately expressed judging personality

----------

